# Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100 3 Pin Stecker defekt / ersetzen



## McKofFly (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

bezugnehmend auf dieses Thema wollte ich mal anfragen, wie die Steckerbelegung des 3 Pin Anschlußes ist, damit ich diesen ersetzen kann.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Pegasos (29. Oktober 2014)

Na dann überlege doch mal was kommt an wenn du den Stecker aufs Main steckst ! + und minus (masse) und der dritte ja richtig der Impuls !

Die Belegung ist die gleiche wie bei einem Lüfter zum Beispiel ! (bei einem 3 Pin)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2014)

Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss
Ich würde vorher die Kabel an ein 12V Netzadapter testen, und dann löten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kabel was noch dran ist, ist Tachosignal.


----------



## Pegasos (29. Oktober 2014)

Hmpf Gordon war schneller  Nein aber ist richtig vor allem die ganze Anlage prüfen ob noch Kühlflüssigkeit drin ist bzw. Anschlüsse dicht sind ! Und ob die Pumpe noch ihren Dienst tut ! Ich frag mich noch immer wie schafft man es den Stecker so abzureißen


----------



## McKofFly (29. Oktober 2014)

Leute, ich bin blöde! Der 3 Pin ist wirklich nur zum Auslesen der Drehzahl ... die 2 übrigen Kabel, gehen an der Molex welcher den Strom liefert! Das erklärt auch den losen Molex der mit dabei lag  also muss ich nur die Kabel an den Molex bekommen  sollte einfacher gehen wie am 3 Pin

Wenn ich das richtig deute, wird die 5V Leitung genutzt...?

Bildquelle: corsair


----------



## Pegasos (30. Oktober 2014)

ja passt bei der 100H 
der Anschluss..............


----------



## McKofFly (30. Oktober 2014)

So,

habe mir "recht günstig"  so eben diesen Molex Steckersatz gekauft ... damit sollte ich das Problem beheben können


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2014)

Es wird die 12V Leitung verwendet.


----------



## McKofFly (30. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## McKofFly (4. November 2014)

Habe den Stecker inzwischen reparieren können. Der Radiator/Pumpe scheinen soweit auch dicht zu sein. Nun noch ein paar Fragen.

1. Eigentlich sollte ja das Corsairzeichen leuchten, dies macht es aber nicht, soweit nicht schlimm. Nun habe ich aber den Knopf zur Regulierung der Geschwindigkeit gedrückt, habe dort akustisch keinen Unterschied wahrnehmen können, was die Lautstärke der Pumpe betrifft, ist das normal oder sind die Unterschiede zu gering als das man sie wahrnehmen könnte?

2. Wenn die Pumpe läuft, hört man ein deutliches "Gluckern" in der Anlage - ist dies normal, oder sollte das nicht so sein? Kann es sein, das es daran lag, das ich die WaKü eventuell "schief" gehalten habe?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bluebeard (4. November 2014)

Zu deinen Fragen:

1. Scheint ein Problem mit der LED zu sein. Knopf reguliert die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter und nicht die Pumpe. Diese läuft konstant.

2. Das "Gluckern" ist oft auf Lufteinschlüsse zurückzuführen. Falls es sich nicht von selbst wieder gibt, kann das System mal im Liegen betrieben werden, damit die Luftblasen aus dem Pumpengehäuse heraus finden.


----------



## McKofFly (5. November 2014)

Super! Vielen Dank!


----------

